# I need info about dutch highflier?



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got my dutch highflier am new in this breed of pigeon. Anyone can give info about them. How high do they fly? Do they tumble or roll? And other info about them. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I also have Dutch High Flyers "Whitesides", I have a website with some Info (Click Below)... You can PM or E-mail me if you have further Questions... Hope this Helps?

Louie


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks pigeonmumbler your website help me a lot and you have great beautiful bird. My DHF are dark orange with white flecking in the shield. I just pair them a week ago in a separated breeding cage so that am sure that they donot mix with other breed.

Other DHF fancier out there pls give your thought or info about DHF.


----------



## Dutchwitschild (Feb 7, 2009)

```
Other DHF fancier out there pls give your thought or info about DHF
```
Hello APF_LOFT.
You have to know that we have in Holland 2 types of DHF.
First the show birds. They are short and wide. These birds are selected for the show and not for flying. You can imagine that they do not fly any more. If they are wet they cannot fly in the height. They are suitable for an aviary.
Second, we have the DHF that are selected for flying. They are slimmer. They fly high and in small circles about two hours. The way in which they fly depends on the type you have. We call them "kaalpoten", which means, that they do not have feathers to the legs as the old dutch tumblers do.
http://witschild.come2me.nl/945728/De-kaalpoten
As you can see, they exist in black, brander-bronze, red and yellow.
There is also a fully white Dutch Highflyer. That is the Hagenaar. They fly also high, but not in such small circles.


----------

